# custom keyboard



## tembowandefu (May 10, 2020)

Hi, I would like to customize the x keyboard so it matches the syscons one e.g lctrl swapped with caps, backspace and delete non-operational. Also, i'd like a kill switch for X i.e. ctrl+alt+bs. I have tried the method in the handbook but all I get is random stuff printed on stdout. I have managed to work setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps successfully but that's about it. I saw that xmodmap is deprecated. Any ideas?


----------



## T-Daemon (May 10, 2020)

Have a look at xkbcomp(1), you’ll find it on your system ( as a dependency for x11-servers/xorg-server ). The following achlinux wiki article explains in detail how to modify and create keyboard layouts.






						X keyboard extension - ArchWiki
					






					wiki.archlinux.org


----------



## George (May 10, 2020)

You can do this in your window manager maybe?

E.g. I put stuff like this in my x11-wm/openbox config file:

```
<keybind key="KP_Up"> <!--top -->
      <action name="Execute">
        <command>xdotool mousemove_relative --sync --polar 0 20</command>
      </action>
    </keybind>
```


----------

